# telephone companies advice



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi, will be looking to have a landline and ADSL next week in our new place and Movistar is the obvious choice. But there now others that offer deals worth looking at such as Europa-Network. 
We only need inclusive National calls, some landline - mobile minutes, internet and some UK minutes per month.
Any comments welcomed.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Well some people will tell you terrible stories about Telefonica / Movistar, but frankly I have never had a real problem with them. It seems they do some good deals for new customers, whereas we cant get anything decent from them.

Europa Network do offer wireless and landline services but the wireless is limited to certain areas. So do Telitec. Google them.

If you are going wirless, there is a lot of talk about Vodaphones after sales service. It is supposed to be crap. Also take care about limited downloads on wireless.


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

well we tried with little success to get movistar landline installed and after over 2 months they eventually turned round and told us that they do not have the infrastructure in our area to install a landline. 
Well for 1 all the phone sockets in the house are telefonica as is the master socket, the covers in the pavement outside are telefonica and the previous occupants had telefonica but for some reason the line from the house to the box in the street was removed.
At the start they did seem to be going to set us up after a couple of engineer visits we were told that they were waiting on another company to come and lay the cable, well that never happened.
A few more calls and we were told it's due to a backlog and we'll be done within another 2 weeks. Yet again absolutely nothing. A further call from us to be told our application has been cancelled by them due to the infrastructure fable.
Currently we're on Wimax which is ok but not suitable for all my needs, so who else can I go with to get a fixed landline ?

sorry for the hi-jack


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

MacRov said:


> Currently we're on Wimax which is ok but not suitable for all my needs, so who else can I go with to get a fixed landline ?
> 
> sorry for the hi-jack


Everyone offering a landline service has always told me that they use the Telefonica landline to achieve the service.

Bit like it was with BT in the UK really, it always used to come down to using the BT line, whoever you actually paid for your service


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

I thought that might be the case, I may try telefonica again at a later date, see if they can get their engineers to actually do anything this time, it's about 10metres of cable needing run if that.
ah well, Wimax it is


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

MacRov said:


> I thought that might be the case, I may try telefonica again at a later date, see if they can get their engineers to actually do anything this time, it's about 10metres of cable needing run if that.
> ah well, Wimax it is


Most (with some exceptions in bigger cities) ADSL providers use Telefonica infrastructure, which means adsl line quality is equal to Telefonica, no difference. The difference starts after you have passed the exchange and get routed in your provider's network (in many cases of smaller companies a third party). So overall it comes down to the price you have to pay. Telefonica often offers extremely good deals and is the cheapest choice while your offer is active. When the offer runs out the price goes up, most of the time by a lot so you end up paying more. I would suggest to go with Telefonica for a start using one of the special offers. When it runs out have a talk with them if they are willing to extend it or give you an overall good price. If they don't, you can still switch the line to another provider.

Lots of bad things about Telefonica on the internet, but the quality heavily depends on your local technicians and exchange quality as well as management. In some areas the big T might be bad and in others brilliant.

We had Telefonica / Movistar for quite a while and have only changed, cause it got too expensive after a while.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

MacRov said:


> well we tried with little success to get movistar landline installed and after over 2 months they eventually turned round and told us that they do not have the infrastructure in our area to install a landline.
> Well for 1 all the phone sockets in the house are telefonica as is the master socket, the covers in the pavement outside are telefonica and the previous occupants had telefonica but for some reason the line from the house to the box in the street was removed.
> At the start they did seem to be going to set us up after a couple of engineer visits we were told that they were waiting on another company to come and lay the cable, well that never happened.
> A few more calls and we were told it's due to a backlog and we'll be done within another 2 weeks. Yet again absolutely nothing. A further call from us to be told our application has been cancelled by them due to the infrastructure fable.
> ...


Sadly, if Movisar / Telefonica cant put you in a landline then from my udnerstanding you cant have a landline. I had the same problem for a couple of years and now also use wimax. When you say its not quite suitable for your needs, what do you mean? Also who are you wish? I haev used 3 now and the uality really does differ from one to another.

I am looking at sattelite but there areissues with latency which will mean bad phone calls i think!


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

I find it strange that they had telefonica in the house before but now cant install a line but hey, it's spain.
As for wimax it's not bad just not ideal for online gaming, gotta have my ps3 fix haha.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

MacRov said:


> I find it strange that they had telefonica in the house before but now cant install a line but hey, it's spain.
> .


Telefonica work by putting so many possible connections to each exchange (or each street). Terefore once they are used they are used (and of course with property going up so fast in recent years, the phone exchange capacity was never upgraded to cope. In some areas theres a waiting list for a line! My friend moved last year to a very old flat, with telefonica (he thought) but he had to wait months for a line to become available!


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

aaah I get you now.


----------



## gingham (Jun 23, 2011)

MacRov said:


> aaah I get you now.


Not really any help to you but I have been with Telefonica for over 5 years any problems have always been dealt with immediately but the monthly cost of 65€ is high
g


----------

